# New message plates



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm wanting to change my plates on my Cruze. I need some help deciding what to get. 

I currently have plates that say *WOA AWSM*, which is what I had when I had my SS Impala. I want something not to stupid but to go along with driving a turbocharged Cruze. Any help would be fantastic. It has to be 7 letters/numbers and at least 1 space is the max I can have. Thanks.


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

I've narrowed it down to "1 4TURBO" or "FAKE". Fake has no meaning. Just putting FAKE on a license plate would be kind of neat, IMO.


----------



## shamrockgal23 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have custom plates for IL that say "CRUZN" on cubs plates


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

CRUZN isn't available. That was one of the first I tried


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine says "CRUZE"


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

bh04 said:


> I'm wanting to change my plates on my Cruze. I need some help deciding what to get.
> 
> I currently have plates that say *WOA AWSM*, which is what I had when I had my SS Impala. I want something not to stupid but to go along with driving a turbocharged Cruze. Any help would be fantastic. It has to be 7 letters/numbers and at least 1 space is the max I can have. Thanks.


How about TURBOCZ?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

How about RU18?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

BYTE ME. I vote for that plate.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Does your tranny shift smoothly?

If not, you could get SLIPPIN!


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

BYTE ME was marked as offensive, hahah


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> does your tranny shift smoothly?
> 
> If not, you could get slippin!



this. Lol.


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

It shifts fine.  I have an auto with only 14k miles on it.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

Pha qu


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

a guy here at work has this on his Corvette
NOFTCHX


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I should do BLUZCRZ


----------



## Ccantrell56 (Apr 24, 2012)

What about IM SO VANE.


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

Heres another idea


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

just a couple more ideas :/


----------

